# Did the Meneltarma sink into the sea?



## Pat (Jun 21, 2019)

Alright so I recently re-read the Silmarillion and Akallabeth. I've heard conflicting things about what happened to the Meneltarma, the mountain at the center of Numenor. I've heard that all of the island sank completely, but also heard that after the reshaping of the world some of the water receded leaving the mountain as a small island, at least according to Gondorian lore. Is there a definitive answer?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 22, 2019)

Pat said:


> Alright so I recently re-read the Silmarillion and Akallabeth. I've heard conflicting things about what happened to the Meneltarma, the mountain at the center of Numenor. I've heard that all of the island sank completely, but also heard that after the reshaping of the world some of the water receded leaving the mountain as a small island, at least according to Gondorian lore. Is there a definitive answer?


This is info that i found...

_*"In II 3319 Ar-Pharazôn sailed a vast armada into the West, but as he marched into the forbidden land of Aman, the Land of Gift was taken away and swallowed beneath the waves forever.

Some few survived the Downfall; Elendil, his sons and his followers had prepared themselves for the disaster and taken ship, and were driven back across the seas to Middle-earth. There they founded the famous realms of Arnor and Gondor, though these were but a dim reflection of the glory of Númenor at its height."
*_
So I think this implies all was gone... even the Meneltarma...

But...:

_*"The Pillar of Heaven, the isolated peak at the centre of the island of Númenor, on which the Númenóreans gave thanks to Eru. The Meneltarma was said by some to have survived the Downfall, and remained as an island in the Great Sea."*_

I found a map of the third age where indeed the Meneltarma is visible as a small island...
_





_
Another map showing the sunken lands ... also with the Meneltarme remaining...






I think we will never know for sure ...


----------



## Pat (Jun 22, 2019)

I have always believed that the Meneltarma did survive, as it was the hallowed center of worship for Eru, and it surviving would symbolically show the ultimate victory of good over evil.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 23, 2019)

Pat said:


> I have always believed that the Meneltarma did survive, as it was the hallowed center of worship for Eru, and it surviving would symbolically show the ultimate victory of good over evil.


I agree


----------

